# Cities with Music birthplaces



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Dallas Texas - Psychedelic Rock









First psychedelic rock album was The Psychedelic Sounds of the 13th Floor Elevators released in November, 1966 and recorded at Sunset Studios in Dallas.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

KennyDE302 said:


> wow i said philly started grafitti and gangsta rap and thats the thanks i get? well for as far as i'm concerned philly's hip-hop scene sucks every rapper from philly rap about the same thing oschino, beanie, freeway all rap about hustlin. best thing ya'll have is the roots and there not even all that good so hop on off philly stick because ya'll rappers garbage. p.s i've heard the wilmington vs. philly mixtapes and ummm a few wilmington rappers are better than ya'll best rapper just give us another 3 years.


Whatever you say :|


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

As far as I was aware Iggy and The Stooges may well have been the earliest example of what we now call punk rock,but the term punk rock only became widely used once it had been popularised in the UK in the 70s as a label to describe bands like the Pistols and The Clash.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

airsound said:


> Are you sure??


yeah, everyone knows that


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Electric blues- Chicago.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

krull said:


> New York City - Freestyle (Latin Hip Hop)
> 
> New York City - Salsa
> 
> ...


 Right, mariachi music " was born " in this mexican state, Jalisco !!!


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

The Roots are a good band you just have to find a song that really sticks out.Jedi Mind Tricks also from Philly they kick ass though


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Taylorhoge said:


> The Roots are a good band you just have to find a song that really sticks out.Jedi Mind Tricks also from Philly they kick ass though


The Roots is a good group but sadly, I'm not feeling their current album 

This is still one of my favourite tracks from The Roots


----------



## chinisimo_19 (Oct 18, 2006)

mariachi was born in the mexican state of Jalisco , in a little town of maybe 25000 people called Cocula , but Guadalajara is the capital so everybody thinks that it was born there.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> As far as I was aware Iggy and The Stooges may well have been the earliest example of what we now call punk rock,but the term punk rock only became widely used once it had been popularised in the UK in the 70s as a label to describe bands like the Pistols and The Clash.


Actually use of the term punk in music predates what is now known as punk rock. It came from '60s garage punk like the Seeds, the Standels, the Count 5 and such.

That is where the Stooges and MC5 were drawing their inspiration, they were just more hard edged.


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

djrules5454 said:


> I always thought Oakland was the birthplace of rap itself. Seems a Google Search says NY for rap, while claiming Compton, CA was the birthplace of gangsta rap.
> 
> Anyways, for folk rock, one of the birthplaces is Hibbing, MN, where Bob Dylan grew up, even though he might deny it (and in the process furthering the stereotype that no one that grew up in Minnesota can be famous). The other birthplace would be where Janice Joplin grew up.


prince is from minneapolis


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> Whatever you say :|


ok. thanks lol


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

Taylorhoge said:


> Its so weird that Gangsta rap started in Philly as well as graffiti but most people tend to think it all started in New York.


Graffiti didn't start in Philly... even the ancient Romans used to graffiti things, probably the first ancient Sumerian to build a wall came back the next day to find that someone had scrawed 'Nineveh Boyz Roolz' on it. And let's not forget cave painting.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Somnifor said:


> Actually use of the term punk in music predates what is now known as punk rock. It came from '60s garage punk like the Seeds, the Standels, the Count 5 and such.
> 
> That is where the Stooges and MC5 were drawing their inspiration, they were just more hard edged.


 I personally consider garage as very similar to and a big influence on punk but not punk itself. Mind you The Clash on their first album declared themselves a "Garage band" from "Garage land".
So when it comes to the question of punk's birthplace I think the accolade is shared between 3 cities, Detroit (MC5, Stooges,), New York (Ramones, Talking Heads, Blondie,Television,New York Dolls etc) and London (Sex Pistols,XRay Spex, The Clash, Siouxsie And The Banshees, The Stranglers etc)
Each city played a fundamental role in its development.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Where did baroque music start?


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

carlisle said:


> Graffiti didn't start in Philly... even the ancient Romans used to graffiti things, probably the first ancient Sumerian to build a wall came back the next day to find that someone had scrawed 'Nineveh Boyz Roolz' on it. And let's not forget cave painting.


lol ok lets be realistic. modern graffiti was started in philly, anicent enscriptions were started maybe somewhere in the desert plains in africa or egypt


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

fooddude said:


> Lol, someones a hardcore head.
> 
> also:
> 
> Chicago = originator of all Electronic Dance Music (aka EDM) w/ *House *being the very first genre of EDM :banana:



Best DJ out of Chicago Bad Boy Bill- Still HUGE!!!!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

1989 battle mix dj's---great ending ( I was there!!)






Dj Bad Boy Bill 2006 Crobar Chicago


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Maki-chan said:


> Where did baroque music start?


Venice = Opera (Monteverdi being one of the first Baroque artists)


However, some formats we'll need to discuss:

Sonata (literally, a musical sonnet): I'm guessing Venice, however the music style might be older than the modern definition.

Concerto: I'm taking a guess it would be Venice again.

Fugue = ???, somehow I think this is a Germanic music form moreso than a Venetian form. Vienna or Munich would be best bets as those places are known for being the land of arpeggios - arpeggios being quite important in fugue-writing.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

carlisle said:


> Graffiti didn't start in Philly... even the ancient Romans used to graffiti things, probably the first ancient Sumerian to build a wall came back the next day to find that someone had scrawed 'Nineveh Boyz Roolz' on it. And let's not forget cave painting.


the certain style during the 70s started there is what I meant to say


----------



## gus_chi (Apr 17, 2006)

Latin Music:

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic: *Merengue* ~ perico ripiao and *Bachata* (Aventura!!)

Although Puerto Rico didn't pioneer *Reggaeton*, they've made it what it is today in latin popular culture.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Memphis - rockabilly, delta blues
Athens, Georgia (USA) - post-punk/alternative rock
Oran - raï


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Frank Zappa first coined the term 'punk' in pop music; 'Hey punk, where you're going with that flower in your hair'. On 'We're only in it for the money'.

As for merengue; I always held it to be true that came from French Martinique actually. Reggaeton may originate from either Panama or Venezuela but it heavily relies on vallenato music from Columbia - "cumbiaaaa!".


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Puerto Rico also was a big player in Salsa and Latin Jazz


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

According with Wikipedia, "the only repertory of music which has survived from before 800 to the present day is the plainsong liturgical music of the Roman Catholic Church, the largest part of which is called Gregorian chant."

So, we can say that music that we know born in Rome.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Jungle, Drum & Bass*, 2-Step, Speed Garage, Grime = London (untold artists)

Trip-Hop, Drum & Bass* (Massive Attack, Tricky, Portishead, Roni Size, DJ Die) = Bristol

2-Tone Ska (Specials, Selecter) = Coventry

*Both London and Bristol have a claim, both scenes evolved at the same time


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

add electric blues to Chicago's musical gifts.....

and an awful lot of gospel as well...


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 11, 2002)

fooddude said:


> New York = Hip Hop, Punk Rock
> 
> New Orleans = Blues and Jazz
> 
> ...





I thought Oakland, CA was the birthplace of funk?



All I know is -


New York - hip-hop/rap, punk rock

Memphis - rock'n'roll

New Orleans - jazz

Chicago - modern black gospel music

Mississippi Delta/Memphis - blues


----------



## bigbarcelona (Dec 11, 2005)

Seattle=Grunge

I'm surprise people forgot about this city and also the movement (or short movement) that they had in the late 80s and early 90s.

Panama was the creator of reggaeton or as we called it Spanish reggae. The sound originated and was introduced thanks to the blacks that were descendants from Jamaica and from there in the 80s it spread throughout the country. Later in the 90s reggaeton was introduced in Puerto Rico and the first successful reggaeton artist was El General. Matter fact, some of the terminology and even sound of reggaeton is a beat that was produced in Panama and used in older reggaeton records in Panama. Sure, Puerto Rico is releasing a lot of material, but is also putting a lot of material out to this day and heard in other parts of Latin America. 

Also, somebody said that it might of originated in Venezuela????


Sorry, I don't know who was told this information, but Venezuela is far, far, far and far away from being anywhere close of the roots. Matter fact, more like out of the picture.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

dommeltje said:


> In Utrecht (Netherlands) in 1986 the *Urban Dance Squad* kick's off as the founder of crossover rock, hip hop and rap. Amerikan bands as Race Against the Machine, Fisbone, 311 and the Red Hot Chilli Peppers see the Urban Dance Squad as there big example and founder for that genre.



Sorry to break it to you, but Red Hot Chili Peppers formed in 1983 and Fishbone started in 1979. If anything, UDS was influenced by THEM.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Athens, Georgia (USA) - post-punk/alternative rock


Actually, post-punk didn't start here but it became a hotbed for the whole college rock scene.

R.E.M. are credited with developing post-punk into alternative rock.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> 2-Tone Ska (Specials, Selecter) = Coventry


But Ska comes from Jamaica, the Specials, etc. were second wave. You could also say LA/Long Beach because that is where the third wave started but I am going to stick with Jamaica.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

nashville is home to country music

it is "music city usa"


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Actually, post-punk didn't start here but it became a hotbed for the whole college rock scene.
> 
> R.E.M. are credited with developing post-punk into alternative rock.


I think post-punk evolved simultaneously in many locations. In the US the hot spots were Athens, NY, Boston, Minneapolis, Austin, San Francisco and LA.

Some more subgenres:

No Wave - New York
Paisley Undergound - LA
Go Go - Washington DC
Goth - Northampton (Bauhaus)


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

No offense anyone, but, bay area hyphy rapping/sound is the worst stuff ive ever heard. I wish the "majority" of people in SF were more into east coast or la sounds.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Somnifor said:


> But Ska comes from Jamaica, the Specials, etc. were second wave. You could also say LA/Long Beach because that is where the third wave started but I am going to stick with Jamaica.


That's why I specifically said *2-Tone* Ska (as in the record label). Of course I'm aware that Ska originated in Jamaica...


----------



## dinomartini (Jan 25, 2007)

Chicago- Electric Blues, Gospel


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

fooddude said:


> No offense anyone, but, bay area hyphy rapping/sound is the worst stuff ive ever heard. I wish the "majority" of people in SF were more into east coast or la sounds.


i like hyphy music i love "the a'z", "the pack", "e-40" but i dont like neak the sneak he mumble. some guy named blu chip does hyphy music out there but he from delaware. he say it in some of his hyphy songs, ever heard of him?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this is the latest thing to come out of London, currently making the transition from underground to over - New Rave.

Its all about the return to the British Rave movement of 1989 (think MC Hammer fashions), but you could easier describe it as indy with 80s techno. Currently spearheaded by the poptastic Klaxons thatve made it to the mainstream (and are now denying theyre new rave):

Atlantis to Interzone





Golden Skans





Crystal Castles vs Klaxons - Atlantis to Interzone bootleg mix


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

and these are the fashions - dont say I didnt warn ya. Shellsuits, whistles, hoodies n bowl cuts are now all the rage in the clubs:

















muppetastic
































dont ask









im so sorry I just put you through this


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

cant touch this dananananana naNA

French snippet on the movement






the norwegian version, fuckin ell


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

Vienna-Waltz, Classical
New York-Hip Hop, Rap
New Orleans-Blues, Jazz


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Other than Hip-hop, is NY the birthplace of *New Jack Swing*?


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

WANCH said:


> Other than Hip-hop, is NY the birthplace of *New Jack Swing*?


i always thought that either jersey city, philly, baltimore or d.c was but maybe ny


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

Just wanna add this:- 

TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO :birthplace of steelpan, calypso, Soca music, and limbo.

:cheers:


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro - Bossa Nova, Samba, Chorinho or Choro.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

seoul - teen's dancing pop


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

New Jersey - the city of the *re-birth* of rock'n'roll - I give you, Bruce Springsteen.

Birmingham - the city of the birth of heavy-metal


----------



## patch (Feb 21, 2007)

variations of punk:

Ska Punk - London

Oi! Punk(skinhead Punk) - London

Hardcore Punk - California

Straightedge Punk - D.C.

Folk Punk - Boston M.A.

Psychobilly - London

Anarcho/crust Punk - London

Emo - D.C.

Squatcore/ Crack Rock Steady - NYC


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

KennyDE302 said:


> Baltimore- Baltimore Club Music
> New York- Hip Hop
> Jamaica- Dub, Reggae
> Atlanta- Crunk Music
> ...


Atlanta popularized Crunk, but it started in Memphis.
Atlanta, however, is the birthplace of Snap 'Music'.


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

In Belgium (cities are arguable):

Electronic Body Music (EBM): bands like front 242 and neon judgement, ...
New Beat: lords of acid, the confetti's, ...

Later Belgian bands were also influential in the Eurodance movement and house.
With bands like Technotronic (pump up the jam), 2unlimited (Belgian/Dutch).

Nowadays Belgian dance and electro-acts are still considered ons of the best.
For example: Soulwax, Praga Khan, 2 Many DJs and Ian Van Dahl.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Johannesburg - Kwaito


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Memphis - rockabilly, delta blues
> Athens, Georgia (USA) - post-punk/alternative rock
> Oran - raï


I always read that Athens was the birthplace of New Wave...although I doubt I could tell the difference in post-punk/alternative rock and New Wave.

Someone already mentioned Atlanta and crunk, and there is also Dirty South hip-hop. Also...Video Concert Hall, the predecessor to MTV, was founded in Atlanta in 1977 - it was aired for a couple of years on USA Network...is video music a separate style?  Videos have had a major impact on the music industry. 

Atlanta has also produced a particular sound of Lesbian music...or Feminist, Folk-Rock, "Angry Women of all Sexual Orientations" Music.  I'm not sure it was actually born in Atlanta, but there is particular style and sound of Indigo Girls, Michelle Malone, and others.

Kentucky is the birthplace of American Bluegrass...but its historical roots are Scottish and maybe Irish...

Cabaret music surely came out of Paris or somewhere in France. I think American Cabaret, even though Liza Minnelli made the song famous, has its origins in Chicago?

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned already...I've read that House music started in Chicago and Techno in Detroit.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

unoh said:


> seoul - teen's dancing pop



Not sure about "teen dancing pop"....but I do anticipate Clazziquai going global..


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Chicago didn't start Blues or Jazz, but both found a new home in Chicago. Also I think Chicago is reinventing hip-hop in the likes of Common, Lupe Fiasco, etc.


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Conchairto is a favorite piece by Edge of WWE.


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

*Birmingham - Heavy Metal / Heavy Rock*

Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin and of course the father of Heavy Metal Toni Iommi.


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

*London - Grime*


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

*Birmingham - Grindcore* a blend of punk and heavy metal, was pioneered in the city by Napalm Death. 

You could also argue Birmingham was the main city for Dance and New Rave with the majority of the worlds largest dance/techno clubs originating in the city such as Gatecrasher, Sundissential, Atomic Jam, Gods Kitchen etc.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Liverpool = Home of the Pop. Thank You Beatles

Seattle = The Origin of Grunge. Kurt Cobain's Hometown.
= Electric Guitar was also born here. Jimi Hendrix is the reason for that.

New York = Urban Hip Hop was born. Thank you Notorious B.I.G, Public Enemy and Run DMC. 

Los Angeles = Gangsta Rap was born. You need to give a big hand to Tupac Shakur for that.

Memphis = Home of the Rock'n Roll. Home of the King "Elvis"!

Detroit = Home of Motown. The Center of The Soul Music.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Think there were alot of people before Notorious B.I.G for example...same goes for 2pac...


----------

